# Do They Make Digital Photography for Dummies?



## wdcav1952 (Jan 30, 2005)

This is driving me crazy.  I use the Kodak EasyShare software.  When I edit pictures, they reduce to just barely larger than the allowable size.  If I save and re-edit, I can get the pictures to post, but the quality suffers.  Within the EasyShare software, is there an easy way to control the dimensions of the image to get higher quality pictures to post?  Please refer to the last word in the title of this post before responding. [:I]

TIA,


----------



## Gary (Jan 30, 2005)

Here ya go! [8D]






<br />

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0764506463/002-6838049-7324069

I wish I could help but I'm not familiar with that program. I bet sombody here is though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Kodak camera but use the XP photo software.
My pictures aren't that good but I find it easier to work with.
For resizing you can do that in the properties section if you click on the picture prior to posting.
I downlowed resizong "power toys" from the MS site.
(added)
After seeing your album I think I'd rather ask you the questions.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm with Eaglesc, your album is great. [] I'm using MS Paint...  I need help...[:I]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, I just get hair-pulling upset when I resize and it comes up just barely too large for the program to let me load it.  Funny, you can't sweet-talk a computer into making a tiny exception.  I will look into the XP photo program.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 30, 2005)

Another option is www.shortcourses.com they have a couple books that all of should have.  One is on desk top photography, it is very easy to read and understand.  They also have good easy to understand manuals that they wrote for many of the more popular camers, I bought one for my Nikon coolpix 880 and can actually understand how to use my camera now.  If you use Photoshop elements then they have a good book on that also.  They may have some on some of the other editors but I have not checked lately.  They sell the book and also if you want you can get a cd to go alone with it.  Anyway a very helpfull place to check out.

Wayne


----------



## Gary (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought their book on Digital Desk Top photography and it is excellent. I recommend the CD rather than the book. The CD is in color and the book is in black & white. I just printed out the CD in color and put it in a 3-ring binder. Adobe Photoshop Elements is the best software there is for photo editing.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got the CD myself. It is in the computer now. I just have to find some time to read it. []


----------



## btboone (Jan 30, 2005)

William, whenever you save a picture as a jpg, it loses information.  It's a compression scheme to take up less room on a hard drive and still look OK to the eye.  Editing and saving it again loses yet more info.  On most software, you are able to override the amount of compression.  One thing to do is simply copy the file as it comes off the camera and work on a backup file for editing, and leave the original alone.  This way you can always go back to the better resolution and redo changes.  When doing your first editing, like color and brightness enhancement, you can save it at a very high setting so the file is big, and the compression is low.  You can experiment with reduction in size and compression until you get good results.  Again, save only when necessary, so you don't further compress a compressed file.  I've found pretty good results at a compression rate of 85%, and compressing more than that usually leaves visible artifacts in the picture.  You notice the lower quality most on the hard interface between something light and dark, and the line will appear fuzzy or rippled.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 31, 2005)

When I posted a recent photo, it was just under the max allowed 90 kb for this forum. And it was way to huge for the screen. Smaller file size and actual size are needed. One member I talked with off-list said he didn't have access to a good photo editing program. Sadly, most of the good ones are expensive. ($100 to $900). But now our old friend, Google, has come to the rescue. Google is offering, free (as in FREE [] ) a photo editing program that will do it [almost] all. Go to: www.picasa.com and download. I'm sure that eventually there will be advertising cluttering up the screen, but for free, wadda ya expect? [?] []


----------



## wayneis (Jan 31, 2005)

Gary and Jim did you also check to see if there was a manual for your camera's?  If they have one I would highly recommend it as it will teach you tricks that you can do with your camera that the manual thats included with cameras doesn't even come close to explaining.  They don't have manuals out for all camera but they do have quite a few and they are very nice and worth every pennie.

Wayne


----------



## Gary (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Wayne. I did check, but they don't have one for my camera.



> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Gary and Jim did you also check to see if there was a manual for your camera's?  If they have one I would highly recommend it as it will teach you tricks that you can do with your camera that the manual thats included with cameras doesn't even come close to explaining.  They don't have manuals out for all camera but they do have quite a few and they are very nice and worth every pennie.
> 
> Wayne


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Gary and Jim did you also check to see if there was a manual for your camera's?  If they have one I would highly recommend it as it will teach you tricks that you can do with your camera that the manual thats included with cameras doesn't even come close to explaining.  They don't have manuals out for all camera but they do have quite a few and they are very nice and worth every pennie.
> 
> Wayne



Wayne,
Do you really mean I should read the directions!?!?  That would like be reading a map before setting out on a trip.  Sigh, I guess my "bull in the china shop method is not working.  Now if I can just find which box I packed my camera in before I moved.  Actually, I did look up the manual online for my camera.  I'm still in the baby step mode, but I really appreciate the input from everyone.  I get paid tomorrow (YEAH!) and will likely get the e-book mentioned earlier in the thread.  I sorta self-taught myself on a range finder cameral many, many years ago, but digital photography is just an f-stop or two more complicated. [:0]

Thanks again,


----------

